# Quarrystone Stables near Kingsbridge in Devon



## Mid (18 June 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with them? PM me if you'd rather.


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

is this the place where fredthoroughbred got her horse???


----------



## Mid (18 June 2008)

Yeah. i've had experience with them, and heard a lot of rumours, but i wanted to know if any of it's true..


----------



## fredthoroughbred (18 June 2008)

After my post, I have received lots of pm's about Quarrystones and it sounds dreadful!!  Someone said that they are now trading as 'P &amp; B Stud' in the same area so watch out!!!


----------



## dixie (18 June 2008)

There are a lot of rumours about this place - all bad.  However, if you know what you are looking at I also know of a couple of people who have had cracking types from there and apparently he will take the horse back if you are not happy, though no doubt it will be on an exchange basis.  Basically go there with your eyes wide open and get it vetted.


----------



## Mid (18 June 2008)

I got mine 5 stage vetted but when he was fat enough to come back into work (he was malnourished) he was mechanically lame... I don't know if they'd gone so far as to bute him for the vetting, but you never know...


----------



## dixie (18 June 2008)

They should take bloods at 5 stage vetting though so if there is any suspicion they can be tested for things like bute/steriods etc.  I know as I had to have some checked recently and it cost me £200 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 !

by the way, I love the look of Oscar - I once tried to buy a Knabstrup horse (unfortunately failed the vet) but he had a lovely look about him.


----------



## katie_southwest (18 June 2008)

I went to look at a horse there and generally didnt get a good vibe from the place..left quite quickly


----------



## Mid (18 June 2008)

"They should take bloods at 5 stage vetting though so if there is any suspicion they can be tested for things like bute/steriods etc. I know as I had to have some checked recently and it cost me £200"

We did have bloods taken, but he was in such a state that we couldn't ride him for two months (even the saddler refused to fit him) and his lameness only because apparent once under saddle, and by this time the tests had been disposed of 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yep, Ozzie is the horse i got from this guy. Apparently (according to a lad who showed us around, I think worked there) he was driven in from europe for cheap, using the eurotunnel.. Who knows.


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

P &amp; B Stud sell or attempt to sell, a load of crap regularly on the SW Sales circuit..they are regularly seen at Sedgemoor, which was Taunton, Exeter, Reading...

they have a "Tardis" of a wagon which holds around 15 horses!!

they trawl the same animals from sale to sale for about a month..then they dissapear!!!.......few are sold...but many are "imports"..well WB's, WB x's Ex Racers...

TBH they actually look rough, so why anyone would buy what they bring along is beyond me..

i remember about 18 months ago, they had 3 Appy's and 2 Haflingers that went round and round for months...all 5 were dreadful, not a decent leg between them and very unlevel...

then they too dissapeared


----------



## Mid (18 June 2008)

I saw that lorry! Like I said, they buy them cheap at european markets, according to loads of different people 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Yes, they took my app to Reading market just before I went to see him (this was about march time last year - they didn't tell me they were hoping for his meat price, but I'm not as stupid as I look) and he wasn't sold. I wonder if he was the one you saw? There was another, a mare I think, a sort of peachy colour with white spots..

I should show you a photo of his legs.. They look like something out of a vet journal! He's got a big knee, a capped hock, wind galls, and about 5 assorted splints and spavins, not to mention terrible mud fever. He's actually sound on his legs, which is suprising, but has a damaged hip. He's sound enough for hacking, and has actually improved a lot. We've started jumping little x-poles! (it was ok-ed by vet, back lady and instructor)


----------



## molehill (18 June 2008)

I have got 2 horses that i bought from them.Both were exactly as described.One of them i have had for 11 years and she is the best horse i have ever had.My horse of alife time!!!


----------



## oofadoofa (18 June 2008)

Wonder if these so called imports from "europen markets" are actually just from the knackerman?


----------



## Happytohack (18 June 2008)

Article  here
Quarrystone is no longer trading but P&amp;B Stud are having to be very careful


----------



## Happytohack (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder if these so called imports from "europen markets" are actually just from the knackerman? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would think almost certainly.


----------



## fleabitten (18 June 2008)

Have been there and it just made me want to die.Most of the mares run with their gypsy cob stallion and come out of there in foal. The horses they ship in off the continent are all just thrown in one big barn together. The unlucky ones who are sold to them from local owners looking to get rid are just chucked out in their top fields. They will run you up there, or you can walk, and you just take your pick from a whole host of problem horses.
There is the occasional good 'un... but you need to know what you;re looking for and be DEAD certain. I had a 'friend' who used to buy from them to sell on. She begged me to sit on two of them. One was a bolshy haflinger gelding with a nice line in power bucking and jumping over car bonnets. The other was a tbx mare with the worst confirmation I have ever seen, who was the most dangerous horse on a road I have ever met . I watched her nearly kill her rider on the main road.

Bad, bad people.


----------



## jhoward (18 June 2008)

they also have a riding school and breed their own, always worth a good google of them.


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder if these so called imports from "europen markets" are actually just from the knackerman? 

[/ QUOTE ]

most definitely from the dutch and belgian meat markets..


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

http://www.colouredcontacts.co.uk/horseforsale_17823


----------



## Donkeymad (18 June 2008)

Avoid.


----------



## *hic* (18 June 2008)

I couldn't get Jaylen's link to work so here it is again. I think it important that people who have had problems do read the article AND TAKE THE ACTION RECOMMENDED IN IT.



web page


----------



## jhoward (18 June 2008)

this person... http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp

is also connected to them. she uses various names, her ads can normally be sussed out by the capsl. in any doubt shes a  coloured girl with a partner called gavin, steer very clear.


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
this person... http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp

is also connected to them. she uses various names, her ads can normally be sussed out by the capsl. in any doubt shes a  coloured girl with a partner called gavin, steer very clear. 

[/ QUOTE ]

god, who'd want to buy that???


----------



## jhoward (18 June 2008)

LOL, id guess she does sale or return with qs, im surprised nobody has ahd her sussed out yet,.


----------



## Mid (18 June 2008)

Oh, I think it's cute, in a dinosaurish way


----------



## chillidragon (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
this person... http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp

is also connected to them. she uses various names, her ads can normally be sussed out by the capsl. in any doubt shes a  coloured girl with a partner called gavin, steer very clear. 

[/ QUOTE ]

god, who'd want to buy that???










[/ QUOTE ]

What, the dinosaur nose doesn't do it for you?


----------



## kick_On (18 June 2008)

sorry..................  but someone's got their 'Rose Tinted Glasses' on!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just think poor horse and what SH!Ts, for selling in that condition -well that's my opinion


----------



## Daphnelia (18 June 2008)

Actually, I would - love to take it home and feed it and see what she turned out like - I'm soft like that


----------



## Daphnelia (18 June 2008)

Although I would have slight reservations about this one..  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

GOOD GOD!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









It's a Red and White Camel!!!!!

PMSL..................


----------



## soph21 (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Although I would have slight reservations about this one..  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp 

[/ QUOTE ]


I think I know this person 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I might be wrong.


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (18 June 2008)

OMG she's like a bloody stick  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  That doesn't look a very happy horsey


----------



## jhoward (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Although I would have slight reservations about this one..  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp 

[/ QUOTE ]

coloured lass, goes under the names also of sarah adwin sarah evans ect, google her phone number normally throws up more horses, in the callington/saltash/plymouth areas, pm me if you want.


I think I know this person 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I might be wrong. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## chillidragon (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Although I would have slight reservations about this one..  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp 

[/ QUOTE ]Apparently, "the pics really do her no justice"... What, she's worse IRL? Poor angular, sausagey thing.


----------



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Although I would have slight reservations about this one..  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp 

[/ QUOTE ]Apparently, "the pics really do her no justice"... What, she's worse IRL? Poor angular, sausagey thing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

shouldn't that be "poor angular SALAMI thing"???


----------



## Marnie (18 June 2008)

I bought a mare from there and found out 3 weeks later that she was 6 weeks in foal.  She is a nice cob mare and was exactly as described and threw a nice foal (the coloured behind the gate in my sig).  Others I know had mixed fortunes, although I have to say they always took horses back if there was a problem - but would only exchange for another, not refund.


----------

